# Chip shop tea ideas



## CraigLucywebb (Feb 11, 2017)

Im having a lovely night in tonight with the family. We are going to the local chipshop any ideas what i can have. X


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 11, 2017)

Battered sausage, fish anything really as long as you can guess the carbs x


----------

